# England vs Portugal



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Ready to cut and paste later when im too drunk to type it...

1. Oh FFS u bunch of useless, overpaid fairies. How can you lose to the Portugese? You've ruined my summer and I am ashamed to be English.

2. Awesome, what a team! We are in the semis and after that performance I reckon we can beat Brazil and meet Germany in the final. I strongly believe you all earn your millions and you have made my summer. Im so proud to be English!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

:lol:

Can i borrow said quote after the match too?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice one Leg :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Leg said:


> 1. Oh FFS u bunch of useless, overpaid fairies. How can you lose to the Portugese? You've ruined my summer and I am ashamed to be English.


Upset.


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

Just hope Mclaren brings a bit of passion and bottle with him.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Oh well..... that was crap game.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

saint said:


> Oh well..... that was crap game.


It was what footy is all about, tension, nerves, edge of your seat but for the wrong reasons. England were shit, no aggression, no desire to win....rank, and they earn millions, taking the piss if u ask me!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Leg said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well..... that was crap game.
> ...


I'd disagree there!
pissed and very upset but not at the way England played.

Thought they played with passion and determination , as for Ranaldo well he can f**k right off out of England but only after as shera says "he drops the nut on him" :?

Oh well looks like we'll have to wait for the Euro's and hope Brazil go on now to win the so called World Cup :x


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

ps Magners Cider is a great drink


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Ahh well maybe next time eh


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jonah said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


Sorry m8 but if u think England played with passion and aggression we were watching different games. How many back passes, square passes and crap like that do they think they can get away with, who ran at the Portugese? No one. Even with Crouch off its back pass, square ball, looooong ball lose posession, repeat, repeat, repeat.

Dont forget, we have world class players throughout, these guys are at the top of their game, they should have confidence and desire to go forwards and attack. Afterall, goals is what its about.

Looking on the brightside, im sat on the lappy in the garden, my wifes making Vension Sausages in red wine sauce with garlic mash and roasted veg and I have a nice glass of chablis, kids are playing without fighting and my TT is shiny as fooooooook! Hell of a way to cheer myself up


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Always a next time!

England is summed up by the bench shots..... how can you instill passion in a game when the person charged to do so looks as if he's more concerned at how his MPB would look on TV. Am sure he was watching the Grand Prix qualifying or Wimbledon.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

saint said:


> Always a next time!
> 
> England is summed up by the bench shots..... how can you instill passion in a game when the person charged to do so looks as if he's more concerned at how his MPB would look on TV. Am sure he was watching the Grand Prix qualifying or Wimbledon.


2nd time this week Saint but couldnt agree more!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Just hope, but I doubt, the Brazil v France game will be better.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Leg said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Les face it they were down to ten men for what was a wrong doing (christien ur a marked man) I accept that previous to the sending off it was a very equal game with both sides having equal possesson, But you have to admit that after ROONEEEEEEEEY!!! got sent off they actual improved and ..................................i'm to pissed to carry on


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Always a next time!
> ...


Must be 'cos am quaffing Carling. I'll get back to watching the Shuttle launch.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jonah said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > jonah said:
> ...


Rooney was sent off for stamping and should have been under the climate Fifa have set at the World Cup

HOWEVER, FIFA are turning it into Netball, its a blokes game, not for nancy fairies, ure supposed to get kicked, hence shin pads!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Make that 3....

It's become more like Call My Bluff than a physical game - money and egos have seen to that. I see football sort of at the same stage rugby was in the 80s - in desperate need of an overhaul. Football is almost as interesting as snooker.


----------



## Silver Shadow (Aug 29, 2005)

This soft **** will hopefully get his just deserts when he starts the new premiership season. Moaning at every tackle, pleading with the referee for cards and winding Rooney up................... [smiley=argue.gif]

I should know better but I cant help it!!!! GUTTED.........


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

saint said:


> Make that 3....
> 
> It's become more like Call My Bluff than a physical game - money and egos have seen to that. I see football sort of at the same stage rugby was in the 80s - in desperate need of an overhaul. Football is almost as interesting as snooker.


Jeez we will end up drinking buddies, think of something we can argue about quick.

Anyway, now im sported out, cancelled my Sky Sports yesterday cos I was hoping for some MotorSports and in 6 months there hasnt been enough on to inspire me to keep the subscription.

Prolly time I got into Ice Hockey anyway!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

> . Oh FFS u bunch of useless, overpaid fairies. How can you lose to the Portugese? You've ruined my summer and I am ashamed to be English.


 :x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

That's just silly.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sad and simply not good enough. I hope we can learn from this and move on but somehow i cant see it.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

saint said:


> That's just silly.


What is?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Don't go to Portugal for holidays EVER again. :lol: That will make you feel better.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

vlastan said:


> Don't go to Portugal for holidays EVER again. :lol: That will make you feel better.


Go to Portugal on holiday, they deserve our money, cant blame em for being better, I just wish I could give the English team a 10 minute lecture on behalf of the country. I know exactly what I would say......


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > That's just silly.
> ...


'Professional' football in this country?

Rooney's angry, common, scummy little face sums it all up.










How could anyone be proud of having _that_ representing one's country at anything?

Glad it's all over.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

i think it wasnt intentional.

Im sure the fireworks will continue back in manchester. Stick him one on Rooney.


----------



## Nikax (Jun 22, 2006)

HerÃ³is do mar, nobre povo,
*NaÃ§Ã£o valente, imortal,
Levantai hoje de novo
O esplendor de Portugal!*
Entre as brumas da memÃ³ria,
Ã" PÃ¡tria sente-se a voz
Dos teus egrÃ©gios avÃ³s,
Que hÃ¡-de *guiar-te Ã vitÃ³ria!
*
Ã€s armas, Ã s armas!
Sobre a terra, sobre o mar,
Ã€s armas, Ã s armas!
Pela PÃ¡tria lutar
Contra os canhÃµes marchar, marchar!

Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Portugal olÃ©eeeeeeeeeeeeeee Portugal olÃ© Portugal olÃ© Portugal olÃ©eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

At the end of the day, the reason they played so negative is the manager! He picks the team, he tells them how he wants to play... What did we expect when we employeed a Swede? He has never had a team thats shown passion and desire, we NEED an English manager and I hope Mr Mclaren will proove to be the one (time will tell).

I am agree with the king of the step over, Mr Cryuff, this all points to the fact we have too many foreign players in the English clubs now and the youth are not being brought through like they should. Time to start clamping down on it, limit the number of foreign players you can field at one time, its the only way we will see England become the force we were back in the 60's. 

Was it right that Rooney got sent off? Yes he has a temper, but he'll learn (as Beckham did). Was it right we relied on a boy of 20 thats only 80% fit? Doesnt say much for our other so called stars who were 100% fit does it? :roll:

I dont think Rooney meant to stamp on the guy, the offence he was sent off for, he was out of order for pushing Ronaldo but was not punished for that. I dont think you can blame Rooney or Ronaldo, our penalty takers were crap at the end of the day!

Oh and as Shearer pointed out, I would love to be at Man Utd's first training session! :lol:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Blade_76 said:


> At the end of the day, the reason they played so negative is the manager! He picks the team, he tells them how he wants to play... What did we expect when we employeed a Swede? He has never had a team thats shown passion and desire, we NEED an English manager and I hope Mr Mclaren will proove to be the one (time will tell).
> 
> I am agree with the king of the step over, Mr Cryuff, this all points to the fact we have too many foreign players in the English clubs now and the youth are not being brought through like they should. Time to start clamping down on it, limit the number of foreign players you can field at one time, its the only way we will see England become the force we were back in the 60's.
> 
> ...


If you actually look at the stats for Sven since he took over in 2001 you will see that he has acheived more than all managers with the exception of maybe Sir Alf Ramsy :? 
taken us to 4 quarter finals which no other manager has done :? 
longest unbeaten record least game lost of any other manager :?

Played 67
Won 40
Drawn 17
Lost 10

Win % 59.7

I thnk we should look at the wider picture in that Sven was never the manager the English public wanted but his record stands up for it's self.

Maybe we should listen to what the public want in future and ed up with a people manager like we did with Keegan :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

He 'won' more than any other England football manager ever - to the tune of Â£25m. So he is laughing all the way to each quarter final.

Unbeaten runs etc count for absolutely nothing if they cannot be converted to tournament victories. So his record is crap. As is his squad.

No one was robbed apart from Sven's paymaster.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

If hes so great why take some youngster who hasn't played for his club yet and who he had no intention of playing.We had 3 strikers.Owen was never going to be fit enough , Rooney was/is always a risk and we had a beanpole as backup. Dafoe must be seething.


----------

